# M&P Shield -- 40mm and 9mm



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Kittery Trading Post of Maine has 36 40mm Shields and 1 9mm Shield in stock for $429.00 plus $35.00 shipping.......
Kittery Trading Post

I purchased a 9mm Shield from Kittery 2 months ago(great weapon for CC and shoots smooth)..... Got it 2 days after my FFL faxed his license to Kittery........


----------

